# Ultimate Excuse- Pregnancy



## UC J

Have you used your pregnancy as an excuse to get out of a jam or from doing something? Are you planning to?? :haha: 

Sir I didnt know I was going that fast, I was trying to find a restroom, am feeling some pains in my back, I think the baby is pushing down on my bladder 

Me to aHighway patrol officer (on my way from Boerne to Houston TX) 

Got a warning instead of a ticket :)


----------



## iow_bird

nope, pregnancy is a pretty normal state and no excuse in my opinion! Especially with something like speeding.

Did you know... in the UK if a pregnant woman needs to pee a police oficer has to give you his hat to have a pee in!!! 

I thinkk I'd try that rather than speed!


----------



## goddess25

I milked it a bit when it came to house hold duties.... 

the baby needs a rest.

I have some back pain I need to rest.

I did that first time around. 2nd pregnancy no excuses at all.


----------



## UC J

goddess25 said:


> I milked it a bit when it came to house hold duties....
> 
> the baby needs a rest.
> 
> I have some back pain I need to rest.
> 
> I did that first time around. 2nd pregnancy no excuses at all.

Lol ...


----------



## UC J

iow_bird said:


> nope, pregnancy is a pretty normal state and no excuse in my opinion! Especially with something like speeding.
> 
> Did you know... in the UK if a pregnant woman needs to pee a police oficer has to give you his hat to have a pee in!!!
> 
> I thinkk I'd try that rather than speed!

 Of course it is, I don't encourage speeding at all :) That is cool the UK police could do that for a pregnant lady , better than speeding to locate the nearest restroom.


----------



## Bec27

When I was pregnant with my first, pregnancy was a reason rather than an excuse!! Didn't have good first or third trimesters at all with really bad morning sickness and SPD but I didn't miss a day of work and worked till 37 weeks. The only thing I was quite glad to get out of was painting the nursery!! My headteacher (am a primary school teacher) also let me off a couple of staff meetings but tbh there'd have been little point in me going as I'd already made it clear I wasn't going back. It was nice that people mostly seemed to be friendlier and more helpful- much as they are now I have a baby too :)


----------



## deb.

I used it to get out of cleaning a few times ;) I really did need a break, though!


----------



## iow_bird

UC J said:


> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> nope, pregnancy is a pretty normal state and no excuse in my opinion! Especially with something like speeding.
> 
> Did you know... in the UK if a pregnant woman needs to pee a police oficer has to give you his hat to have a pee in!!!
> 
> I thinkk I'd try that rather than speed!
> 
> Of course it is, I don't encourage speeding at all :) That is cool the UK police could do that for a pregnant lady , better than speeding to locate the nearest restroom.Click to expand...

Hehe! I mentioned this to a kiwi copper and he looked horrifed so I guess that doesn't hold up over here! Id love to see the look on a policemans face if you asked for his hat to pee in though!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I had to take a day off work one day with "morning" sickness. It was dreadful for the first 4 months but there were a few days I was throwing up the whole day and genuinely was next to the toilet bowl the whole day. If I had tried to go in all it would have achieved was me throwing up on everyone and getting sent home. In the third trimester my doctors told me not to do much, even cleaning (high risk pregnancy) but since my husband would not lift a finger I still had to do everything.


----------



## Bea1986

Hehe, i've never heard that about police officers hats before! i'm hoping I never have to ask for it!
I think when i'm pregnant I will use it to make sure i get plenty of breaks at work, I reckon i'll need them! i work 12 hour days and my boss often forgets to give me breaks!


----------



## UC J

Bec27 said:


> When I was pregnant with my first, pregnancy was a reason rather than an excuse!! Didn't have good first or third trimesters at all with really bad morning sickness and SPD but I didn't miss a day of work and worked till 37 weeks. The only thing I was quite glad to get out of was painting the nursery!! My headteacher (am a primary school teacher) also let me off a couple of staff meetings but tbh there'd have been little point in me going as I'd already made it clear I wasn't going back. It was nice that people mostly seemed to be friendlier and more helpful- much as they are now I have a baby too :)

Yes there is definitely a difference :)


----------



## UC J

deb. said:


> I used it to get out of cleaning a few times ;) I really did need a break, though!

Nothing wrong with that :)


----------



## UC J

OmiOmen said:


> I had to take a day off work one day with "morning" sickness. It was dreadful for the first 4 months but there were a few days I was throwing up the whole day and genuinely was next to the toilet bowl the whole day. If I had tried to go in all it would have achieved was me throwing up on everyone and getting sent home. In the third trimester my doctors told me not to do much, even cleaning (high risk pregnancy) but since my husband would not lift a finger I still had to do everything.

:(


----------



## UC J

Bea1986 said:


> Hehe, i've never heard that about police officers hats before! i'm hoping I never have to ask for it!
> I think when i'm pregnant I will use it to make sure i get plenty of breaks at work, I reckon i'll need them! i work 12 hour days and my boss often forgets to give me breaks!

Oh you have to use it lol


----------



## MindUtopia

I have a lot of flying-related anxiety, which is alleviated to a certain extent by getting an aisle seat (and even better if it's an aisle seat in the bulkhead - that is, the front of the plane/seating section). I travel internationally a lot, so it's always been kinda an issue/a source of stress. I've almost pulled the "I'm pregnant and need the quickest possible access to the toilet" excuse a few times already (I wasn't obviously, but needed a better seat). I'm looking forward to when I can actually do this! I'm also seeing it as an excuse for yelling at anyone within about 50 feet of me who tries to smoke. It's a major issue for me because of my asthma, but generally no one seems to care or just thinks it's a sign of "weakness" if you can't tolerate someone smoking near you. I think my husband fears the anti-smoking fury that pregnancy could unleash in me because I already yell at strangers who dare to light up near me!


----------



## Beaney192

Didnt really have an excuse when pg, if im honest it was other people telling me not to do things because I was pregnant. That did kinda annoy me. :)


----------



## Lola_Bunny

I used my pregnancy to get out of seeing my my inlaws ALOT! lol - 
'Oh babe, I dont think i can see your parents today, my morning sickness is really bad' hehe.


----------



## lozzy21

I never used it as an excuse but It was a reason. I had horrible fatigue and nausea up untill 13/14 weeks, my SPD kicked in around 24 weeks and I was massive by the time I was 29 weeks, I could barely get at the sink to wash pots. 

Pregnancy isent an illness but it makes you feel like shit at times.


----------



## Pearls18

Not having to change the cat's litter box was cool lol :)


----------

